# Completing the APR



## SummerTilly (Aug 14, 2013)

Dear all

My SW emailed me my APR (Adoption Placement Report) today and I wonder has anyone else completed one?

It basically asks why I believe I can provide an adoptive home for the child plus any concerns about contact arrangements (which I haven't been advised of yet) plus any views on the agency's adoption support plan (again, I haven't seen this yet)

I know my SW will be in touch with me about this - just wondered if anyone had any tips / advice / experience please?

Many thanks
SummerTilly


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

Summer Tilly - you might find the recent matches thread more able to give current advice as they would have done these recently. I didn't have to complete this just discuss with Los SW and our own and they filled out the paperwork as I understand (I'm on a diff system)
X


----------

